# Painting metal baseboard heat registers



## RLL (Jan 27, 2019)

Would using Rustoleum 4200 system high heat covering paint be ok to use for metal heat registers in a residence or is it overkill? Prime or just sand existing factory white? Customer wants gray color and it comes in that color. Thanks.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I used to use Regal Select from Ben Moore. As long as it has a solid factory paint left a minor scuffing and it's good. It they rusted i would sand the rust off and apply an oil based primer or DTM.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

That's all I ever do with those things. Rattle can with Rustoleum and you get a factory-like finish. The only downside is the overspray, well, at least with the part of those registers that is nailed to the wall or floor. The grill part I usually take off and thoroughly clean and rattle can them in a garage or outside again being careful about the overspray.


----------

